# Cat carriers needed in Oxfordshire can you help?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi does anyone have any cat carriers they can spare in Oxfordshire? We caught 3 feral kittens and their mum at the weekend and they all have a rescue placement at Animals in Need in Northamptonshire but we have ran out of cat carriers from helping other cat/kittens. If anyone has any spare that you are willing to donate to us please can you email me at [email protected] thank you. If anyone can help to transport these to rescue please let us know by either emailing me or by answering the threads on our site View topic - Urgent transport needed from Abingdon oxon to Northampton • Animal Lifeline UK 
and
View topic - Urgent transport needed from Benson Oxon to Northampton • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you ever tried posting on Freecycle and Freegle KJ? I asked for a cat carrier once and got offered 6!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap I am ban from most now though for asking for help with animals


----------

